# Why do my birds cry/whine when they do this?



## wildassox (May 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kZLOmGkoy8

Maybe it confirms that he is in fact male and the other bird is female because she doesn't whine when she does this.


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

SHE is doing that because she is "mating" with the perch. Female hormonal mating behavior .

The other one looks to be a hen as well if she is over 10ish months old.


----------



## wildassox (May 8, 2012)

They are both about 3 months old only so I don't think it's that haha.


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

3 months old or not, it is female mating behavior.


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9K1XUVWWQw

See the similarities?


----------



## wildassox (May 8, 2012)

Haha cool.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my female started at 4 months old. they can start young, its not set in stone.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I think maybe it's because he is sitting on his balls and it hurts?


Male birds don't have external sex organs so they can't hurt them by sitting on them. They have one testicle that's deep inside the body and no penis at all. 

This thread just became 100 times more graphic than it was before. 

*Correction:*
Males actually have two testicles, and both of them are deep inside the body where they're safe from getting banged on a perch. Hens have only one ovary and I thought males matched them numerically, but they don't.


----------

